# MTB in Sweden



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey
I am currently studying in Sweden and while here I want to go out and ride somewhere. Any suggestions? Im looking for some downhill courses or some really good single track. Also, bike rental should be available near the spot as I dont have my ride here.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Sweden is a pretty big country...

Can you cope with a Swedish website?
http://happymtb.org/

(I am not in Sweden myself)


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks, i'm giving it a read through with google translate (my swedish is terrible). Im in the south, Jonkoping to be specific. I know of one place far north, Are Downhill Resort, but I am looking for something closer (15 hours on a train is a lot).


----------

